# closing in on the big one...



## MikeH (Feb 15, 2014)

not sure if anyone else has noticed but we are getting near the millionth post on the GM forum

currently on 997,991

HJS' PING fitting thread could easily push it over!


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2014)

MikeH said:



			not sure if anyone else has noticed but we are getting near the millionth post on the GM forum

currently on 997,991

HJS' PING fitting thread could easily push it over!
		
Click to expand...

 I hope there is a prize for the 1,000,000 post, and there will be lots of flashing lights and a fanfare.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 15, 2014)

Could this be the one?! Anything BUT more about custom fit perfect/not perfect G25 or I20 or whatever and shafts and carry length and blah blah and more blah


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Could this be the one?! Anything BUT more about custom fit perfect/not perfect G25 or I20 or whatever and shafts and carry length and blah blah and more blah 

Click to expand...

time for another flapjack thread Amanda


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 15, 2014)

Where does one see this mammoth event happen??


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 15, 2014)

fundy said:



			time for another flapjack thread Amanda 

Click to expand...

EXACTLY - quality, informative posts


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			EXACTLY - quality, informative posts 

Click to expand...

think I could do with some in the morning! not quite sure Im going to remember what to do on the 1st tee at some unearthly (for me ) hour


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 15, 2014)

MikeH said:



			not sure if anyone else has noticed but we are getting near the millionth post on the GM forum

currently on 997,991

HJS' PING fitting thread could easily push it over!
		
Click to expand...

Home alone Mike ?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2014)

Isn't it very tricky working out which post is the Big One..?
Iseem to recall a year or 3 back there was to be a small prize for some landmark or other and it proved almost impossible to pin it down...
Still, quite an achievement I think..


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			Could this be the one?! Anything BUT more about custom fit perfect/not perfect G25 or I20 or whatever and shafts and carry length and blah blah and more blah 

Click to expand...

Aaah, the rather lovely sound of frustration... Eventually, it all just becomes white noise and you can just laugh at it all...


----------



## MikeH (Feb 15, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Home alone Mike ?
		
Click to expand...

juat watching the footie with a beer, doing emails getting easily distracted! 
Mrs and Jnr doing theit thing
Standard Saturday night


----------



## MikeH (Feb 15, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Isn't it very tricky working out which post is the Big One..?
Iseem to recall a year or 3 back there was to be a small prize for some landmark or other and it proved almost impossible to pin it down...
Still, quite an achievement I think..
		
Click to expand...

yes i think it'd be hard to pin point which one was the big one
... probably be a +1 on some thread!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 15, 2014)

MikeH said:



			juat watching the footie with a beer, doing emails getting easily distracted! 
Mrs and Jnr doing theit thing
Standard Saturday night
		
Click to expand...


Big game is on UTV tomorrow at 1pm anyhow :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 15, 2014)

What do people think about slow play??

(There you go Mike....sit back, relax and watch the post count go through the roof    )


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Big game is on UTV tomorrow at 1pm anyhow :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one which decides who joins the Mighty 'Tics in the quarter finals of the FA Cup.. Wouldn't mind another shot at Everton, especially with Martinez in charge...


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 15, 2014)

Mike I noticed this a few weeks back.
I never realised it was at the bottom of the page,how many post theres been,
so I added them all up.
I was going to try and be the millionth even if it meant staying up in the early
hours when Homer finally falls asleep.
I don't think I will bother now you have let the cat out of the bag.
Enjoy "splash" with the family as punishment


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 15, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Is that the one which decides who joins the Mighty 'Tics in the quarter finals of the FA Cup.. Wouldn't mind another shot at Everton, especially with Martinez in charge...
		
Click to expand...

good result for ye again today mate .. anything possible , it is the FA cup afterall


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I was going to try and be the millionth even if it meant staying up in the early
hours when Homer finally falls asleep.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you know I've installed the Homer bot 2000 so I am never asleep on here


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			good result for ye again today mate .. anything possible , it is the FA cup afterall
		
Click to expand...

Aye, Big Davey doesn't want to bring that trophy back from Barbados.. He's having far too much fun with it.. I don't think I've ever seen as many pictures of Kids holding the cup aloft....


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok, so, anyone have a preference where people stand when they tee off?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Ok, so, anyone have a preference where people stand when they tee off? 

Click to expand...

Depends who they are!! With certain people I'd prefer them to be stood right in front of me, down the line....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Depends who they are!! With certain people I'd prefer them to be stood right in front of me, down the line....

Click to expand...

I'd still miss 'em........:mmm:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2014)

Imurg said:



			I'd still miss 'em........:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you need some Ping Distance shafts?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Ok, so, anyone have a preference where people stand when they tee off? 

Click to expand...

Is that using a pink castle tee and black glove?


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2014)

We could just declare on 999,999 posts, and set up a breakaway forum.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2014)

I would like to propose that they make the hole bigger whilst i use my DMD and play with Taylor Made who only look after their customer :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would like to propose that they make the hole bigger whilst i use my DMD and play with Taylor Made who only look after their customer :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 You are second favourite after Homer to make the 1,000,000 post.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 15, 2014)

Tiger Woods is the greatest player ever,this is not my opinion it's a FACT!!! 
That should do it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2014)

richart said:



			You are second favourite after Homer to make the 1,000,000 post.

Click to expand...


:clap:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2014)

richart said:



			You are second favourite after Homer to make the 1,000,000 post.

Click to expand...

The smart money is on the re-appearance of Timgolfy at the last second to tell us that he's now playing off scratch and is hoping to qualify from Tour School next year....


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			The smart money is on the re-appearance of Timgolfy at the last second to tell us that he's now playing off scratch and is hoping to qualify from Tour School next year....
		
Click to expand...

 Where is that video of him teeing off the first at Beau Desert ? I know I shouldn't, but it does make me laugh.


----------



## Crow (Feb 15, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Mike I noticed this a few weeks back.
I never realised it was at the bottom of the page,how many post theres been,
so I added them all up.
I was going to try and be the millionth even if it meant staying up in the early
hours when Homer finally falls asleep.
I don't think I will bother now you have let the cat out of the bag.
Enjoy "splash" with the family as punishment

Click to expand...

I can foresee hundereds of forummers huddled over their keyboards, continuously refreshing the forum home screen and waiting for the 999,999 post and then *BANG! * System overload as hundreds of posts come in together.


----------



## Crow (Feb 15, 2014)

That's 998,085


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2014)

richart said:



			Where is that video of him teeing off the first at Beau Desert ? I know I shouldn't, but it does make me laugh.

Click to expand...

I know I shouldn't, but........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beryGT_tpZ4


----------



## MikeH (Feb 15, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Is that the one which decides who joins the Mighty 'Tics in the quarter finals of the FA Cup.. Wouldn't mind another shot at Everton, especially with Martinez in charge...
		
Click to expand...

that would be a nice tilt at exacting some revenge - need to get past them pesky seaswans first


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I know I shouldn't, but........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beryGT_tpZ4 

Click to expand...


oops


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 15, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I know I shouldn't, but........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beryGT_tpZ4 

Click to expand...


&#128513;&#128513; that video should have all of the posts from that famous thread for people to realise how embarrassing his tee shot was.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2014)

So tell me the story of Timmygolf then


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So tell me the story of Timmygolf then 

Click to expand...

Timmy was a star who believed that the secret of golf was swing speed and distance off the tee. You could argue all you want about a short game, but his holy grail was length.. Find the threads from 2011 (I think). The guy had backbone though. After all the abuse, he still turned up and played, and if I remember correctly, he did spank one absolutely miles later in the round... I miss him really...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Timmy was a star who believed that the secret of golf was swing speed and distance off the tee. You could argue all you want about a short game, but his holy grail was length.. Find the threads from 2012 (I think). The guy had backbone though. After all the abuse, he still turned up and played, and if I remember correctly, he did spank one absolutely miles later in the round... I miss him really...
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like an amusing guy 

That tee shot must have hurt the pride a little


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sounds like an amusing guy 

That tee shot must have hurt the pride a little
		
Click to expand...

The guy had confidence.. I remember him issuing a challenge to someone that he'd be "scratch" long before them.. It quickly transpired that he didn't even have a handicap at that point.. He was someone who just bombed it at the range... Fantastic character..


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sounds like an amusing guy 

That tee shot must have hurt the pride a little
		
Click to expand...


He was a bit of a knob really, which means he fitted in perfectly.

He certainly mixed things up, I would bet he's no longer playing.

I'm pretty sure he was going to practice on the range & not go on a course until he was good enough to be single figs.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2014)

I've got some bad news re the million posts mike.

I've just had Norris mcwhirter on the phone; duplicate posts, +1's, suggest me a tee for a 'blah' handicap and any of homer's glass half full/custom fit/next year I'll be single figs....unfortunately don't count 

So the real figure is actually 345 765:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			The guy had confidence.. I remember him issuing a challenge to someone that he'd be "scratch" long before them.. It quickly transpired that he didn't even have a handicap at that point.. He was someone who just bombed it at the range... Fantastic character..
		
Click to expand...

You cant beat a bit of bravado and character on an internet forum - :whoo:


----------



## JustOne (Feb 15, 2014)

This


----------



## JustOne (Feb 15, 2014)

post


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2014)

sucks


----------



## JustOne (Feb 15, 2014)

should


----------



## JustOne (Feb 15, 2014)

help


----------



## JustOne (Feb 15, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			sucks
		
Click to expand...



harsh


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2014)

JustOne said:



			should
		
Click to expand...


Take out any S&T threads with you and foxy bickering like an old married couple, don't count Norris told me, not inclusive 

312 549!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2014)

therod said:



			I've got some bad news re the million posts mike.

I've just had Norris mcwhirter on the phone;:
		
Click to expand...

I assume this was via a medium as he died in 2004


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2014)

JustOne said:



			harsh 

Click to expand...


But fair


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 15, 2014)

R



MikeH said:



			juat watching the footie with a beer, doing emails getting easily distracted! 
Mrs and Jnr doing theit thing
Standard Saturday night
		
Click to expand...

Least your home tonight and not  Stuck on a SW train.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			R

Least your home tonight and not  Stuck on a SW train.
		
Click to expand...

Shame the old Southampton pub isn't still going outside Surbiton station. Some good old music nights there and decent beers. You could still be there now


----------



## drawboy (Feb 15, 2014)

I may as well throw my hat into the ring.....never know it may be old DB who lifts the prize.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 15, 2014)

Slow evening chaps?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I assume this was via a medium as he died in 2004
		
Click to expand...

Don't sugar coat it homie. Boohoo!! I need a lie down now.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So tell me the story of Timmygolf then 

Click to expand...

Well once upon a time there was a golfer called Tim
And this is the story of what happened to him
He joined the forum and said â€œHi there guys
What Iâ€™m gonna say might be a surprise
Seems to me you fellas are in a rut
Too many posts about how to putt
The secret to golf is really simples
Just put the metal to the dimples
Hit it hard and hit it far 
Just a need a drive and a wedge to make a par
18 of those and then youâ€™re done
Easy way to reach cat 1
Iâ€™m the king of the range, Iâ€™m telling you
I hit 1000 balls before Iâ€™m through
300 yards I carry the ball
Itâ€™d go even further if the fence werenâ€™t so tall".

And then he sat back â€¦â€¦..and he waited for us all to bite

Well of course we couldnâ€™t just let that go
We queued  up to tell him it isnâ€™t so
Some thought he didnâ€™t even exist
Or was the alter ego of a fantasist
So we had a cunning plan to call his bluff
And prove his theory was simply guff
"Why not come to a forum meet 
And show us how this game you plan beat"
But Tim didnâ€™t flinch and he said "Ok
Iâ€™ll show you all that I can play"
Showdown was at a place they call Beau Desert 
Where golf handed Tim his just deserts
Tim teed his ball and took his stance
The heather ahead got scarcely a glance
Into the distance Tim set his sights
Heâ€™d drive it further than the northern lights
With a mighty swish he struck that ball
They say that pride comes before a fall
And so Timâ€™s ball it fizzed away 
And carried almost 50 yards they say
That one and many more were never seen again 
And 24 points later Timâ€™s ego was slain
But everyone who saw his dream die 
Said he was a really genuine guy
Golf taught him a lesson but he still had a smile
And thatâ€™s much more important than hitting it a mile.



GreiginFife said:



			Slow evening chaps?
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2014)

MashieNiblick said:



			Well once upon a time there was a golfer called Tim
And this is the story of what happened to him
He joined the forum and said â€œHi there guys
What Iâ€™m gonna say might be a surprise
Seems to me you fellas are in a rut
Too many posts about how to putt
The secret to golf is really simples
Just put the metal to the dimples
Hit it hard and hit it far 
Just a need a drive and a wedge to make a par
18 of those and then youâ€™re done
Easy way to reach cat 1
Iâ€™m the king of the range, Iâ€™m telling you
I hit 1000 balls before Iâ€™m through
300 yards I carry the ball
Itâ€™d go even further if the fence werenâ€™t so tall".

And then he sat back â€¦â€¦..and he waited for us all to bite

Well of course we couldnâ€™t just let that go
We queued  up to tell him it isnâ€™t so
Some thought he didnâ€™t even exist
Or was the alter ego of a fantasist
So we had a cunning plan to call his bluff
And prove his theory was simply guff
"Why not come to a forum meet 
And show us how this game you plan beat"
But Tim didnâ€™t flinch and he said "Ok
Iâ€™ll show you all that I can play"
Showdown was at a place they call Beau Desert 
Where golf handed Tim his just deserts
Tim teed his ball and took his stance
The heather ahead got scarcely a glance
Into the distance Tim set his sights
Heâ€™d drive it further than the northern lights
With a mighty swish he struck that ball
They say that pride comes before a fall
And so Timâ€™s ball it fizzed away 
And carried almost 50 yards they say
That one and many more were never seen again 
And 24 points later Timâ€™s ego was slain
But everyone who saw his dream die 
Said he was a really genuine guy
Golf taught him a lesson but he still had a smile
And thatâ€™s much more important than hitting it a mile.



Yep



Click to expand...

Wonderful !!!

:clap::clap:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 15, 2014)

MashieNiblick said:



			Well once upon a time there was a golfer called Tim
And this is the story of what happened to him
He joined the forum and said â€œHi there guys
What Iâ€™m gonna say might be a surprise
Seems to me you fellas are in a rut
Too many posts about how to putt
The secret to golf is really simples
Just put the metal to the dimples
Hit it hard and hit it far 
Just a need a drive and a wedge to make a par
18 of those and then youâ€™re done
Easy way to reach cat 1
Iâ€™m the king of the range, Iâ€™m telling you
I hit 1000 balls before Iâ€™m through
300 yards I carry the ball
Itâ€™d go even further if the fence werenâ€™t so tall".

And then he sat back â€¦â€¦..and he waited for us all to bite

Well of course we couldnâ€™t just let that go
We queued  up to tell him it isnâ€™t so
Some thought he didnâ€™t even exist
Or was the alter ego of a fantasist
So we had a cunning plan to call his bluff
And prove his theory was simply guff
"Why not come to a forum meet 
And show us how this game you plan beat"
But Tim didnâ€™t flinch and he said "Ok
Iâ€™ll show you all that I can play"
Showdown was at a place they call Beau Desert 
Where golf handed Tim his just deserts
Tim teed his ball and took his stance
The heather ahead got scarcely a glance
Into the distance Tim set his sights
Heâ€™d drive it further than the northern lights
With a mighty swish he struck that ball
They say that pride comes before a fall
And so Timâ€™s ball it fizzed away 
And carried almost 50 yards they say
That one and many more were never seen again 
And 24 points later Timâ€™s ego was slain
But everyone who saw his dream die 
Said he was a really genuine guy
Golf taught him a lesson but he still had a smile
And thatâ€™s much more important than hitting it a mile.



Yep



Click to expand...

Just brilliant :clap::cheers:


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 15, 2014)

MashieNiblick said:



			Well once upon a time there was a golfer called Tim
And this is the story of what happened to him
He joined the forum and said â€œHi there guys
What Iâ€™m gonna say might be a surprise
Seems to me you fellas are in a rut
Too many posts about how to putt
The secret to golf is really simples
Just put the metal to the dimples
Hit it hard and hit it far 
Just a need a drive and a wedge to make a par
18 of those and then youâ€™re done
Easy way to reach cat 1
Iâ€™m the king of the range, Iâ€™m telling you
I hit 1000 balls before Iâ€™m through
300 yards I carry the ball
Itâ€™d go even further if the fence werenâ€™t so tall".

And then he sat back â€¦â€¦..and he waited for us all to bite

Well of course we couldnâ€™t just let that go
We queued  up to tell him it isnâ€™t so
Some thought he didnâ€™t even exist
Or was the alter ego of a fantasist
So we had a cunning plan to call his bluff
And prove his theory was simply guff
"Why not come to a forum meet 
And show us how this game you plan beat"
But Tim didnâ€™t flinch and he said "Ok
Iâ€™ll show you all that I can play"
Showdown was at a place they call Beau Desert 
Where golf handed Tim his just deserts
Tim teed his ball and took his stance
The heather ahead got scarcely a glance
Into the distance Tim set his sights
Heâ€™d drive it further than the northern lights
With a mighty swish he struck that ball
They say that pride comes before a fall
And so Timâ€™s ball it fizzed away 
And carried almost 50 yards they say
That one and many more were never seen again 
And 24 points later Timâ€™s ego was slain
But everyone who saw his dream die 
Said he was a really genuine guy
Golf taught him a lesson but he still had a smile
And thatâ€™s much more important than hitting it a mile.



Yep



Click to expand...



Post Of The Year,  Superb!! :thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So tell me the story of Timmygolf then 

Click to expand...

I believe his opening gambit was that he'd bought himself a SS monitor and was practicing in the garden to improve as this was the fastest way to Cat 1. His epitaph should be "I'm the longest hitter at my range"


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 16, 2014)

MashieNiblick said:



			Well once upon a time there was a golfer called Tim
And this is the story of what happened to him
He joined the forum and said â€œHi there guys
What Iâ€™m gonna say might be a surprise
Seems to me you fellas are in a rut
Too many posts about how to putt
The secret to golf is really simples
Just put the metal to the dimples
Hit it hard and hit it far 
Just a need a drive and a wedge to make a par
18 of those and then youâ€™re done
Easy way to reach cat 1
Iâ€™m the king of the range, Iâ€™m telling you
I hit 1000 balls before Iâ€™m through
300 yards I carry the ball
Itâ€™d go even further if the fence werenâ€™t so tall".

And then he sat back â€¦â€¦..and he waited for us all to bite

Well of course we couldnâ€™t just let that go
We queued  up to tell him it isnâ€™t so
Some thought he didnâ€™t even exist
Or was the alter ego of a fantasist
So we had a cunning plan to call his bluff
And prove his theory was simply guff
"Why not come to a forum meet 
And show us how this game you plan beat"
But Tim didnâ€™t flinch and he said "Ok
Iâ€™ll show you all that I can play"
Showdown was at a place they call Beau Desert 
Where golf handed Tim his just deserts
Tim teed his ball and took his stance
The heather ahead got scarcely a glance
Into the distance Tim set his sights
Heâ€™d drive it further than the northern lights
With a mighty swish he struck that ball
They say that pride comes before a fall
And so Timâ€™s ball it fizzed away 
And carried almost 50 yards they say
That one and many more were never seen again 
And 24 points later Timâ€™s ego was slain
But everyone who saw his dream die 
Said he was a really genuine guy
Golf taught him a lesson but he still had a smile
And thatâ€™s much more important than hitting it a mile.



Yep



Click to expand...

:clap: :clap:

Magnificent.  I hope that's the millionth post.


----------



## Siren (Feb 16, 2014)

MashieNiblick said:



			Well once upon a time there was a golfer called Tim
And this is the story of what happened to him
He joined the forum and said â€œHi there guys
What Iâ€™m gonna say might be a surprise
Seems to me you fellas are in a rut
Too many posts about how to putt
The secret to golf is really simples
Just put the metal to the dimples
Hit it hard and hit it far 
Just a need a drive and a wedge to make a par
18 of those and then youâ€™re done
Easy way to reach cat 1
Iâ€™m the king of the range, Iâ€™m telling you
I hit 1000 balls before Iâ€™m through
300 yards I carry the ball
Itâ€™d go even further if the fence werenâ€™t so tall".

And then he sat back â€¦â€¦..and he waited for us all to bite

Well of course we couldnâ€™t just let that go
We queued  up to tell him it isnâ€™t so
Some thought he didnâ€™t even exist
Or was the alter ego of a fantasist
So we had a cunning plan to call his bluff
And prove his theory was simply guff
"Why not come to a forum meet 
And show us how this game you plan beat"
But Tim didnâ€™t flinch and he said "Ok
Iâ€™ll show you all that I can play"
Showdown was at a place they call Beau Desert 
Where golf handed Tim his just deserts
Tim teed his ball and took his stance
The heather ahead got scarcely a glance
Into the distance Tim set his sights
Heâ€™d drive it further than the northern lights
With a mighty swish he struck that ball
They say that pride comes before a fall
And so Timâ€™s ball it fizzed away 
And carried almost 50 yards they say
That one and many more were never seen again 
And 24 points later Timâ€™s ego was slain
But everyone who saw his dream die 
Said he was a really genuine guy
Golf taught him a lesson but he still had a smile
And thatâ€™s much more important than hitting it a mile.
		
Click to expand...

That was fantastic!

I remember reading about him in the mag but by the time I got to the forum he had left.


----------



## daymond (Feb 16, 2014)

I miss him, Timgolfy, It lightened up many an evening instead of reading posts about other boring topics which I won't list as that will set off a hornet's nest of posts.
How goes Scottish football at the moment? oops.


----------



## Del_Boy (Feb 16, 2014)

MashieNiblick said:



			Well once upon a time there was a golfer called Tim
And this is the story of what happened to him
He joined the forum and said â€œHi there guys
What Iâ€™m gonna say might be a surprise
Seems to me you fellas are in a rut
Too many posts about how to putt
The secret to golf is really simples
Just put the metal to the dimples
Hit it hard and hit it far 
Just a need a drive and a wedge to make a par
18 of those and then youâ€™re done
Easy way to reach cat 1
Iâ€™m the king of the range, Iâ€™m telling you
I hit 1000 balls before Iâ€™m through
300 yards I carry the ball
Itâ€™d go even further if the fence werenâ€™t so tall".

And then he sat back â€¦â€¦..and he waited for us all to bite

Well of course we couldnâ€™t just let that go
We queued  up to tell him it isnâ€™t so
Some thought he didnâ€™t even exist
Or was the alter ego of a fantasist
So we had a cunning plan to call his bluff
And prove his theory was simply guff
"Why not come to a forum meet 
And show us how this game you plan beat"
But Tim didnâ€™t flinch and he said "Ok
Iâ€™ll show you all that I can play"
Showdown was at a place they call Beau Desert 
Where golf handed Tim his just deserts
Tim teed his ball and took his stance
The heather ahead got scarcely a glance
Into the distance Tim set his sights
Heâ€™d drive it further than the northern lights
With a mighty swish he struck that ball
They say that pride comes before a fall
And so Timâ€™s ball it fizzed away 
And carried almost 50 yards they say
That one and many more were never seen again 
And 24 points later Timâ€™s ego was slain
But everyone who saw his dream die 
Said he was a really genuine guy
Golf taught him a lesson but he still had a smile
And thatâ€™s much more important than hitting it a mile.



Yep



Click to expand...


That is the dogs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2014)

I had the odd run in with Timgolfy. I didn't agree with his idea that it was all about power and yes, I did question the validity of his driving distances. That said, he had his way of doing things and I admired his conviction in his own ability to reach his targets. I miss him and certainly had much more respect for him for turning up at Beau Desert and suffering that opening tee shot infamy


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Post Of The Year,  Superb!! :thup:

Click to expand...

That should be the OUTRIGHT  winner. well written :thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 17, 2014)

Reckon this'll go tonight - it was at 999,581 a minute ago.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 17, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Reckon this'll go tonight - it was at 999,581 a minute ago.
		
Click to expand...

999,582


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 17, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			999,582
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 17, 2014)

Good luck to all those planning a late one tonight - looks like one of you will take the prize.

Cue bickering for the next few weeks as to whose post it actually was.


----------



## phildunphy (Feb 18, 2014)

as a new poster (admin on other forums) can I ask is anyone seriously interested? and if so why?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 18, 2014)

phildunphy said:



			as a new poster (admin on other forums) can I ask is anyone seriously interested? and if so why?
		
Click to expand...

The 1000000th poster gets an all expenses trip to the master's, behind the ropes access, a full custom fit bag of clubs,shoes and a GM centenary year umbrella. :whoo:

Good luck and keep posting!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2014)

phildunphy said:



			as a new poster (admin on other forums) can I ask is anyone seriously interested? and if so why?
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the weather outside recently? Most on here haven't played golf for a while.. Eventually boredom sets in..

257 posts to go.. Or, as we call it - Homers hourly input...


----------



## rickg (Feb 18, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



*The 1000000th poster gets an all expenses trip to the master's,* behind the ropes access, a full custom fit bag of clubs,shoes and a GM centenary year umbrella. :whoo:

Good luck and keep posting!
		
Click to expand...

Not *another* prize in the South!!!


----------



## rickg (Feb 18, 2014)

Do I need to change my settings to see the post count?.....using ipad so maybe that's why I can't see it...


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Have you seen the weather outside recently? Most on here haven't played golf for a while.. Eventually boredom sets in..

257 posts to go.. Or, as we call it - Homers hourly input...

Click to expand...

also known as 10 minutes worth for Scouse Phil


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2014)

rickg said:



			Do I need to change my settings to see the post count?.....using ipad so maybe that's why I can't see it...
		
Click to expand...

Im on a PC Rick and I cant see the count


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2014)

fundy said:



			Im on a PC Rick and I cant see the count
		
Click to expand...

It's on the "Home" page where the list of everyone who's online and Birthdays are..


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			It's on the "Home" page where the list of everyone who's online and Birthdays are..
		
Click to expand...

TY, just the 250 to go then  So should go mid morning tomorrow, unless someone tries to get us there tonight


----------



## Slab (Feb 18, 2014)

Well with just three of us online at this hour, a couple of PM's and a bunch of inane *+1 :thup:* *^^^ This* or *I agree* posts pasted in should see us through


----------



## Slab (Feb 18, 2014)

Slab said:



			Well with just three of us online at this hour, a couple of PM's and a bunch of inane *+1 :thup:* *^^^ This* or *I agree* posts pasted in should see us through 

Click to expand...

+1 :thup:
I Agree
^^^ This


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2014)

phildunphy said:



			as a new poster (admin on other forums) can I ask is anyone seriously interested? and if so why?
		
Click to expand...


Here's one to avoid at a forum meet


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 18, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Here's one to avoid at a forum meet


Click to expand...



:rofl:


----------



## MikeH (Feb 18, 2014)

Was sure I'd wake up and we'd be there. Not so. Tantalisingly close. Will most likely happen when I'm in the car on the way up to Wentworth for the TM fitting!


----------



## Crow (Feb 18, 2014)

Well I can tell the Grandkids that I was within two hindered if it;  999,808


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2014)

Stuck in work and a series of pre-employment checks so it won't be me.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 18, 2014)

Bit disappointed that it was still up for grabs this morning. Should be gone within the hour though.


----------



## dufferman (Feb 18, 2014)

What do we win if we're the poster to break the goal? Could anyone tell who the poster is / was?


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 18, 2014)

phildunphy said:



			as a new poster (admin on other forums) can I ask is anyone seriously interested? and if so why?
		
Click to expand...


Is that a happy forum by any chance ..

is anybody seriously  interested in what  score we shoot  , what our handicaps are , what tees we use , what balls we use ,
were we custom fit for socks , that we shot a personal best of 100 ,

Is anyone seriously interested you were  admin on another forum ?   

Im not trying to be smart but do you get if we only posted what people were seriously interested in then it would be a quiet forum , we are an online golfing community that when courses are closed we talk* alot* of nonsense to each other , it keeps us going til the real golf starts ..

Welcome and i hope you enjoy the forum it has soooo much to offer such as support & fun , you may need to lighten up a bit to get full value tho ...


----------



## john0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Should this thread really be in The Lounge, surely it should be in OOB as it's non-golf related - or are the mods too scared of the boss to move it?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 18, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



*Is that a happy forum by any chance *..

is anybody seriously  interested in what what score we shoot  , what our handicaps are , what tees we use , what balls we use ,
were we custom fit for socks , that we shot a personal best of 100 ,

Is anyone seriously interested you were  admin on another forum ?   

Im not trying to be smart but do you get if we only posted what people were seriously interested in then it would be a quiet forum , we are an online golfing community that when courses are closed we talk* alot* of nonsense to each other , it keeps us going til the real golf starts ..

Welcome and i hope you enjoy the forum it has soooo much to offer such as support & fun , you may need to lighten up a bit to get full value tho ...
		
Click to expand...

Probably an empty one.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 18, 2014)

john0 said:



			Should this thread really be in The Lounge, surely it should be in OOB as it's non-golf related - or are the mods too scared of the boss to move it? 

Click to expand...

It am where it am


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 18, 2014)

how many now ???


----------



## Slab (Feb 18, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			how many now ???
		
Click to expand...

Just looked, 160 to go, plenty time yet


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 18, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It am where it am 

Click to expand...


Ye I am thinking Mike is trolling too!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 18, 2014)

156 to go....


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2014)

Did someone say prize?!! Hellooooo!!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Did someone say prize?!! Hellooooo!!
		
Click to expand...

You're barred...


----------



## GB72 (Feb 18, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Did someone say prize?!! Hellooooo!!
		
Click to expand...

You should be banned from winning anything for a while.


----------



## dufferman (Feb 18, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Did someone say prize?!! Hellooooo!!
		
Click to expand...

You've probably already won it...


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2014)

Imurg said:



			You're barred...
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			You should be banned from winning anything for a while.
		
Click to expand...

LOL knew that would bring the post count up! 

must stop wearing these new shoes in the house, mrs is moaning they are leaving indentations in the carpet!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2014)

dufferman said:



			You've probably already won it...
		
Click to expand...

That's probably true...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 18, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Did someone say prize?!! Hellooooo!!
		
Click to expand...


that's it I give up!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 18, 2014)

Any mods have any idea who has the highest post count on the forum?? Is it Homer?


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 18, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Any mods have any idea who has the highest post count on the forum?? Is it Homer?
		
Click to expand...

Homer has the highest post count on the whole internet, never mind this forum.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 18, 2014)

Rooter said:



			LOL knew that would bring the post count up! 

must stop wearing these new shoes in the house, mrs is moaning they are leaving indentations in the carpet!
		
Click to expand...

Ya sure its the shoes fault ?


----------



## dufferman (Feb 18, 2014)

Less than 100 to go now...


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2014)

The forum will implode on 999,999. Doomed I tell you.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2014)

richart said:



			The forum will implode on 999,999. Doomed I tell you.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be funny if the counter can't roll over to 7 digits and so gets stuck on 999,999 for all eternity...:rofl:


----------



## Slab (Feb 18, 2014)

Psssst everyone
_(why don't we have a smiley for that)_

When it gets within single figures to go we'll all stop posting ok... pass it on

(and don't breath a word of it to Mike)


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 18, 2014)

Whos going to get the 

  You are the Millionth poster you have won!!!

  3 Dunlop balls.

Please phone 01271 ------- rate at Â£1.50 per minute calls last 6 minutes.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 18, 2014)

about 25 posts to go I think?


----------



## dufferman (Feb 18, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Whos going to get the 

  You are the Millionth poster you have won!!!

  3 Dunlop balls.

Please phone 01271 ------- rate at Â£1.50 per minute calls last 6 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

You have in fact won the chance to win 3 Dunlop balls, by calling our premium rate number you will be entered into a draw to win 3 Dunlop balls. The winner will be announced on 1st March 2019 at 3pm.


----------



## golfsaint (Feb 18, 2014)

and whats wrong with Dunlop balls


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2014)

It's taking a long time coz LiverpoolPhil isn't on....


----------



## dufferman (Feb 18, 2014)

We are so close, 14 posts left to go...


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 18, 2014)

13 now you've posted.


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope Mike will read through all 1,000,000 posts, and pick out the best one.


----------



## phildunphy (Feb 18, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Is that a happy forum by any chance ..

is anybody seriously interested in what score we shoot , what our handicaps are , what tees we use , what balls we use ,
were we custom fit for socks , that we shot a personal best of 100 ,

Is anyone seriously interested you were admin on another forum ? 

*Im not trying to be smart *but do you get if we only posted what people were seriously interested in then it would be a quiet forum , we are an online golfing community that when courses are closed we talk* alot* of nonsense to each other , it keeps us going til the real golf starts ..

Welcome and i hope you enjoy the forum it has soooo much to offer such as support & fun , you may need to lighten up a bit to get full value tho ...
		
Click to expand...


you succeeded


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 18, 2014)

Has the website actually frozen


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2014)

We're there

Well done everyone


----------



## dufferman (Feb 18, 2014)

Boom! It's done! I just checked at 1,000,002.


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2014)

:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2014)

I think it was me...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 18, 2014)

That's it now who's claiming the prize????


----------



## phildunphy (Feb 18, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Here's one to avoid at a forum meet


Click to expand...

I'll ensure you get your wish


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 18, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			That's it now who's claiming the prize????
		
Click to expand...

Rooter!! Clearly.....


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Rooter!! Clearly.....
		
Click to expand...

Nah, i was only messing. I think it was Richart.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 18, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Nah, i was only messing. I think it was Richart.
		
Click to expand...

I know but you seem to win everything else as you are the luckiest ........... ever!!!


----------



## brendy (Feb 18, 2014)

It was actually done a few days ago by Stuey01
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ter-Olympics&p=1000000&viewfull=1#post1000000


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2014)

brendy said:



			It was actually done a few days ago by Stuey01
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ter-Olympics&p=1000000&viewfull=1#post1000000

Click to expand...

So the point of having a counter that can't count is.............?

I bet the Counter takes into consideration all the posts that have been deleted over the years by Mods....

So if you delete the Scotland Debate thread we can do this all over again in a few days time....


----------



## brendy (Feb 18, 2014)

Imurg said:



			So the point of having a counter that can't count is.............?

I bet the Counter takes into consideration all the posts that have been deleted over the years by Mods....

So if you delete the Scotland Debate thread we can do this all over again in a few days time....
		
Click to expand...

If that was the case, we'd have nearly double!!!


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Nah, i was only messing. I think it was Richart.
		
Click to expand...

 Please no. I don't want the only thing I have won on here to be the 1,000,000 post.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Please no. I don't want the only thing I have won on here to be the 1,000,000 post.

Click to expand...

your prize is teeing off first at the H4H meet plus an after dinner speaking slot!


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 18, 2014)

Imurg said:



			So the point of having a counter that can't count is.............?

I bet the Counter takes into consideration all the posts that have been deleted over the years by Mods....

So if you delete the Scotland Debate thread we can do this all over again in a few days time....
		
Click to expand...

Can you imagine if the 'Where do you stand when your FC's are teeing off' thread had never happened?  We'd have had to wait until July for this milestone.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 18, 2014)

phildunphy said:



			you succeeded
		
Click to expand...

I see politeness is wasted on you aswell .. 


can see you having a big impact on the forum .. :thup:  looking forward to see what you post of " serious interest"  in the future

But as i said,  welcome to the forum never the less


----------



## GB72 (Feb 18, 2014)

So we have been eagerly following the counter and the millionth post was actually made 2 day before Mike even started this thread.


----------



## brendy (Feb 18, 2014)

We could bin the prolific posters and look forward to it all again? Kind of like Back to the Future?


----------



## GB72 (Feb 18, 2014)

brendy said:



			We could bin the prolific posters and look forward to it all again? Kind of like Back to the Future?
		
Click to expand...

I would not do that yet, this is probably the topic for Mike's next letter from the editor in the magazine . How embarrassing would it be if the counter re-set to under a million on the press day.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats to Golf Monthly for *1 MILLION* posts :thup:

Brilliant place, brilliant crowd.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 18, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Congrats to Golf Monthly for *1 MILLION* posts :thup:

Brilliant place, brilliant crowd.
		
Click to expand...

Well said James :cheers:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 18, 2014)

phildunphy said:



			you succeeded
		
Click to expand...

Only 26 posts into your forum life and I already get the feeling that you aren't going to be around that long.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 18, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Only 26 posts into your forum life and I already get the feeling that you aren't going to be around that long.
		
Click to expand...

He comes across very much like Titliestho. 
I haven't noticed him around for a few days...one gets blackballed the other comes on the scene, coincidence?


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 18, 2014)

Gil_Emott said:



			He comes across very much like Titliestho. 
I haven't noticed him around for a few days...one gets blackballed the other comes on the scene, coincidence?
		
Click to expand...


Cynic


----------



## MikeH (Feb 18, 2014)

brendy said:



			It was actually done a few days ago by Stuey01
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ter-Olympics&p=1000000&viewfull=1#post1000000

Click to expand...

how did that happen Brendy???!!!
oh well top effort everyone, I feel a rewrite of the forum page coming on!


----------



## brendy (Feb 18, 2014)

MikeH said:



			how did that happen Brendy???!!!
oh well top effort everyone, I feel a rewrite of the forum page coming on!
		
Click to expand...

We are 3460 posts out of sync (give or take one)  but most likely is that the mods section has a lot of threads which wouldnt show up while logged in as a, for lack of a better word, normal user.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 18, 2014)

brendy said:



			We are 3460 posts out of sync (give or take one)  but most likely is that the mods section has a lot of threads which wouldnt show up while logged in as a peasant . 

Click to expand...

What ya really mean ha


----------



## brendy (Feb 18, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			What ya really mean ha
		
Click to expand...

I wont lie, I did type that but renagued.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 18, 2014)

Well that was an anti-climax, bit like the Millennium Bug.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 18, 2014)

So who was the millionth poster weeks ago ????????????????????.


----------



## ADB (Feb 18, 2014)

What I find astounding is that Homer has contributed one in every 33 posts since the forum began........give or take


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2014)

GB72 said:



			So we have been eagerly following the counter and the millionth post was actually made 2 day before Mike even started this thread.
		
Click to expand...

 Sounds like Modgate to me. 

How can you believe anything these days. Reminds me of when I found out the first moon landing was really in a desert in Phoenix.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2014)

phildunphy said:



			I'll ensure you get your wish
		
Click to expand...

Only just seen this but I must admit it's very much appreciated.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 21, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Congrats to Golf Monthly for *1 MILLION* posts :thup:

Brilliant place, brilliant crowd.
		
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^wot he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

